# [SOLVED] A New Build



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm currently building a new computer and I haven't done so in a few years so I would like to know if all these parts are compatible.

-Intel Core i7-4790K Haswell Quad-Core 4.0GHz LGA 1150 Desktop Processor BX80646I74790K

-GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

-GIGABYTE GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD GeForce GTX 970 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready G-SYNC Support Video Card

-CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9R

-XFX TS Series P1550SXXB9 750W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Bronze Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Thanks for helping me out. :smile:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: A New Build*

yes everything will work

have a look at our suggested builds http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A New Build*

Thanks a lot green. I actually took some of the items from the recommended list.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: A New Build*

Everything looks good to me. Quite powerful.

Your missing things like storage and a case though.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: A New Build*

Hi there,

Since Masterchief mentioned cases, I recommend Antec cases. Antec cases provide great airflow and their cases are sturdy. Good luck with the build and if you have any issues, feel free to post here.


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A New Build*

I bought a ssd and hdd for the rig i forgot to mention it in the post.

I actually just picked up a Phankek Anthoo Pro Series case. It was recommended to me by a friend. Is that a good brand as well?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: A New Build*

No experience with Phantek cases. This one seems to have a common complaint. That of scratches on the inside of the window; probably from a loose parts kit bouncing around during shipment.


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A New Build*

Hmm.. I'll have to take a look at it when it comes in. And are Aftermarket Heatsinks needed?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: A New Build*

Depends. The listed processor will ship with an Intel branded heatsink/fan unit. This is adequate for most users. An aftermarket cooler, though not required, will usually offer better cooling and will be much quieter while doing so.


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A New Build*

Hi Guys. Not sure if this is where i should put this but my parts came in and i put the computer together and got everything working except one thing. The backpanel sound output is really staticy. U can hear the music but really low and static everywhere. I've already tried uninstalling and reinstalling the onboard sound drivers and it didn't help. Strangely enough if i plug my speakers into the frontpanel the sound is clear. Could it be a defective backpanel audio jack?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: A New Build*

could be, have you made sure the back panel and i/o plate etc is correctly aligned and secure?


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A New Build*

Yep that fixed it. Just realigned the mobo and the sound comes out perfect. Thanks a lot guys, you have been a great help for me since I haven't built a computer in a while.

Just wondering though if this computer could multi task between 2 games that are somewhat graphic intensive?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: A New Build*

Two games at once? Probably, though at least one of them will have to be played in windowed mode.


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A New Build*

I was thinking more like Alt + Tabbing between them while i wait


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: A New Build*

I assumed that. I still don't believe it you can run both games in full screen. Won't one automatically go into windowed mode?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: A New Build*

yeah one will go into windowed mode.


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A New Build*

Ok. Hey guys I have a new problem. Using core temp to monitor my cpu i see that my cores go up to 100 C when on load. That is way too high isn't it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: A New Build*

I've never liked the results from CoreTemp. Your PC would shut down if the CPU reached 100C.

Use HWMonitor and see if you get the same results.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: A New Build*

with core temp you have to set the TJ max to what your CPUs tj max is otherwise it will not be accurate but in this case the tj max of the 4790k is 100,

So you either have a cooling issue or a bad chip and there are plenty of bad 4790k chips around.

please verify the temps with cpuid hardware monitor and real temp.


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A New Build*

I just redid the thermal paste. and then I played Marvel Heroes for 5mins.

Hwmonitor were posting low 90s on load and real team were showing mid 90s. can this be a bad chip then?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: A New Build*

yeah sounds like it, are you using the standard cooler? if so it is not recommended to use the standard cooler for your cpu as some like yours run very hot.

when I buy a new cpu I always wait at least 6 months before buying because there are always issues with the initial releases and that goes for both intel and amd


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A New Build*

Do you think i should get a replacement or should I switch to another chip?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: A New Build*

get a replacement, the newer versions have handled the heat better and get an aftermarket cooler too.


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A New Build*

Ok thanks bruce. I RMA'd the chip and do you have any recommendations for a aftermarket cooler? Will the CoolMaster Evo 212 fit my mobo?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: A New Build*

yes it will


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A New Build*

Ok guys, so I got my chip back and installed the CM Evo 212. I am still posting high 80s with it. I don't know if i installed the the heatsink wrong though because I kinda slid it back and forth to get it to align. I'm not sure if doing that will mess with the thermal paste.


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A New Build*

Sorry for double posting but I forgot to mention when I'm gaming my max voltage goes up to a but past 1.4. Not sure if that could be the problem.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: A New Build*

what are you using to see these voltages and temps?

when you install a heatsink you put a little bit i.e a rice sized drop of thermal paste in the middle of the cpu then screw the heatsink a little bit of a time from corner to corner in a diagonal way i.e bottom left, top right, bottom right ,top left until it is secure.


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A New Build*

Im using Hwmonitor and cpu z to check. After I lowered my voltage to 1.1. The temperature dropped a lot and now sits at 50c on load with teh CM 212 Evo. Could that be the problem you think? and would it be a problem to keep the voltage that low?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: A New Build*

have you been overclocking this cpu?

the standard vcore for it is 1.273 volts you should not be going lower than that.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: A New Build*

check your bios setting is not set to high or adaptive, it should be set on normal.

report back what your temps and voltages are if you have to set it back to normal.

1.25 with a decent cooler should run that thing at 4.4 or 4.5


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A New Build*

I'm not sure where the option is on the bios that tells me if I'm on high or not, but i did set my CPU core voltage to 1.25 and I'm getting high 60's on load. I have not tried to Overclock at all. the voltages were on auto before i changed it and it would go up to 1.4 voltage when gaming.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: A New Build*

when you open your uefi bios it should show some settings such as normal adpative and extreme or something similar

but high 60's on load is ok.


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A New Build*

Hey Bruce do you mean the CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration? because that is on auto as well. If not I'm really not sure where it is. I tried looking but I'm not sure where it is in the uefi bios. At the smart tweak screen I see options for Frequency, Memory, Voltage, Miscellaneous, and Home. Is it in one of those options or maybe another menu?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: A New Build*

no I do not mean that it is as soon as you see the bios not in any section like overclocking

but like i said since you have change the vcore to 1.25 then your ok on your temps so there is no problem anymore.


----------



## IamJoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A New Build*

OK Thanks a lot man. You have really helped me out. Have a Merry Christmas!! and a Happy New Year!!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: A New Build*

Merry crimbo and a happy new year to you too.

If your satisfied with this thread being solved please use the thread tools at the top to mark the thread solved.

If you have any further issues please post back with a new thread.


----------

